# Mirage Iii



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

...bought this a couple of weeks ago from a fellow Forum member...










...and its been settling quietly into my collection. I had it in mind to do a couple of small mods, you know, change the colour of the sweep second hand etc...but I'm not going to now...just wanted to say...

...I bloody love it...

...great little watch..as an entry level 7750, it's the biz IMHO. Got it on a metal bracelet now, looking smart, and I can't take it off.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that is awesome..........whats the strap you've got it on?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> that is awesome..........whats the strap you've got it on?


That's the 'Kevlar style rubber waterproof' from Uncle Roy. Great, comfortable, all purpose straps IMHO.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

This is my favourite O&W, congrat!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> This is my favourite O&W, congrat!


It was mine too, wear it in good health my friend


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favourite O&W, congrat!
> ...


Thanks Andy, you can tell I think it's a smasher.

I was a bit upset to read on a thread elsewhere that its sale may not have been entirely voluntary. Hope you think you got a quick sale, a fair price, and that it's gone to a good home at least.

Chin up. Been there, done that. It ain't pretty, but you do come out the other side. Good luck with the job hunting too.

All the very best

Adrian


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Fulminata said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > hikingcamping said:
> ...


Cheers Adrian, a job is in the bag as of today and a place to stay also is ready for end July. I got a good deal in context mate.

Andy


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > nursegladys said:
> ...


:yes2: :rockon:


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow - I'm new to O&W and that is a truly stunning watch.

I see Roy doesn't list these at the monent- Is it a current model and how much do they go for?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

rcspeedmaster said:


> Wow - I'm new to O&W and that is a truly stunning watch.
> 
> I see Roy doesn't list these at the monent- Is it a current model and how much do they go for?


Hi, I would look again.










Have a look here, third watch down

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I was a Mirage owner once, they really are great watches for the money :yes:


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

OK - found it.

Looks like I need to save up a bit or sell a couple of chattels. :blink:


----------

